# So does anyone know where to find Siba's pedigree?



## Northern Lights (Feb 26, 2012)

My black standard poodle wants to know whether they're related.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Poodle Pedigree.com, of course. 

Careful though... you can get lost in there.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Excerpt: "Siba, who competed under the full entry name "GCHP CH Stone Run Afternoon Tea," was born in March 2016. She is co-owned by Connie Unger — who was the handler at Madison Square Garden — and William Lee."

And here's her pedigree link:


Pedigree: AM GCHP CH CAN CH Stone Run Afternoon Tea


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Vita said:


> Excerpt: "Siba, who competed under the full entry name "GCHP CH Stone Run Afternoon Tea," was born in March 2016. She is co-owned by Connie Unger — who was the handler at Madison Square Garden — and William Lee."
> 
> And here's her pedigree link:
> 
> ...


Vita -- Thanks for the pedigree link.

Chrystal Clas is Siba's handler. Connie Unger and William Lee are the owners. See the following link:








Poodle named Best in Show at Westminster trained near Hanover


Siba strutted her stuff on national television Wednesday morning, less than 12 hours after capturing the prestigious Best in Show award at the 144th Westminster Kennel Dog Show at Madison Square Garden.



www.yorkdispatch.com





And some good news posted by handlers Chrystal and Paul Clas (posted on Facebook before the big win)
Lakeside Pet Resort is home to Siba. Her Non-Sporting Group win at Madison Square Garden was amazing. Chrystal and I are so proud of her accomplishments over the last two years and this year in New York City. Watch her compete in Best In Show tonight at the Westminster Kennel Club dog show on FS1 (Fox Sports). Our clients who own her are allowing her to retire with us after her final showing tonight. Our toddler, Aiden has been her best bud through her career and they will continue or to grow up together at our home in Hanover.


----------



## Northern Lights (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice to hear! My poodle is purely a pet, but like so many, she's the daughter of GCH Wildrose Bar-None Most Wanted, so she thinks she's a winner -- and that dogs that aren't poodles aren't really worth speaking to. It amazes me that she can tell -- she likes doodles and even mutts with a bit of poodle in them, but other dogs? Nah!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Does that mean Siba won’t be bred, if she is retiring with the handler? Seems wildly generous of her owners. Not sure how this works.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Northern Lights said:


> Nice to hear! My poodle is purely a pet, but like so many, she's the daughter of GCH Wildrose Bar-None Most Wanted, so she thinks she's a winner -- and that dogs that aren't poodles aren't really worth speaking to. It amazes me that she can tell -- she likes doodles and even mutts with a bit of poodle in them, but other dogs? Nah!


I was thrilled to see a gorgeous well bred Standard poodle won.
Your post made me laugh, my Leonard is much loved pet, but he knows he is handsome his daddy is GCH Rodell's Quite the Merry and has an opinion on other types dogs as well.


----------



## Northern Lights (Feb 26, 2012)

Mfmst said:


> Does that mean Siba won’t be bred, if she is retiring with the handler? Seems wildly generous of her owners. Not sure how this works.


I think they mean retired from showing, not breeding. They'll make a small fortune with those pups!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Mfmst said:


> Does that mean Siba won’t be bred, if she is retiring with the handler? Seems wildly generous of her owners. Not sure how this works.


She is retiring from the show ring, but I have to assume that she is not retiring from breeding. My guess is that the owners and handlers have a detailed plan for breeding. They said that Siba will live with the handlers, but we don't know how breeding decisions, ownership of puppies, and financial benefits will be handled. My guess is that handlers and owners will both be well compensated, and that Siba will have the luxury of having puppies in her own home supported by the family that she knows and loves.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Northern Lights said:


> I think they mean retired from showing, not breeding. They'll make a small fortune with those pups!


I doubt her puppies will be any more expensive that others of similar quality. I will be interested to see what dog they choose to breed her to. She goes back to a wide variety of beautiful poodles.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

twyla said:


> I was thrilled to see a gorgeous well bred Standard poodle won.
> Your post made me laugh, my Leonard is much loved pet, but he knows he is handsome his daddy is GCH Rodell's Quite the Merry and has an opinion on other types dogs as well.


Quite the Merry is also Gilligan's grandfather  Gilligan is very picky about what dogs he associates with. He hates the cockapoo across the street, but loves the cockers next door


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

mary2e said:


> Quite the Merry is also Gilligan's grandfather  Gilligan is very picky about what dogs he associates with. He hates the cockapoo across the street, but loves the cockers next door


Oh my goodness Nephew Gilligan and Uncle Lenny too funny


----------

